# Помогите опознать аккрдеон



## 294 (10 Ноя 2013)

Добрый день. Помогите пожалуйста опознать аккордеон. Аккордеон деда, со слов бабушки он с ним с войны пришел. Дед умер 6 лет назад и до этого момента как то и нейнтересовался музыкальным инструментом и как он у деда оказался. Есть и есть аккордеон, дед играл и все больше меня неинтересовал. Просто на аккордеоне написана фамилия и инициалы, а тут с женой приехали к бабушке и достали аккордеон еще в футляре был. Когда достал немного посмотрев да мех в двух местах пропускает, и одна клавиша западает. Цель ради продажи непреследую, просто хочется узнать что за модель, название, ну и приблизительно год выпуска. Хотелось бы конечно научиться играть, но сначало привести его в рабочее состояние. Вот как то так


----------



## SDmitriy (10 Ноя 2013)

*294*,
насколько я понял, на левом полукорпусе написана фамилия и инициалы деда. Предположительно, это Hohner Verdi. В военные и послевоенные времена такие аккордеоны были очень популярны среди советского населения. Их выпускали начиная с 30х годов.

К каком городе Вы живёте?


----------



## 294 (10 Ноя 2013)

Вечер добрый я живу в Екатеринбурге. Да все верно на левом корпусе инециалы Шкварин А.И. но самое интересное что дед не Шкварин. То есть уже наше предположение с женой что может Шкварин это или хозяин аккордеона. Ну явно это не марка. Наше предположение что в годы войны ну мало ли это был или его друг или просто он его ему подарил когда попал в госпиталь предположим или еще что то. Просто такими вещами явно нерасбрасывались тем более в те времена просто так, что дед его нашел мне кажется тоже отпадает. А инециалы сделаны не поверх целюлозы, а под ним тоесть внутри. На хоннер как то мало похож если сравнивать с другими у многих есть регистры, здесь же где клавиши получается ладошкой нажимается какая то полоска видимо это регистр я так понимаю.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (10 Ноя 2013)

294 писал:


> Хотелось бы конечно научиться играть, но сначала привести его в рабочее состояние.


Первое - приветствуется, а вот второе - не рекомендую. 
В Екатеринбурге есть мастера. Спрашивайте в музыкальном училище и в консерватории. Вам посоветуют две фамилии.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2013)

*294*,

Храните в качестве памяти о деде, но для обучения возьмите что-нибудь посовременнее и в разумном состоянии. Машинке больше 70 лет. Состояние ее не понятное. Усилий потратите уйму а вот выход может оказаться почти что нулевым


----------



## 294 (10 Ноя 2013)

Да к мастерам конечно нужно обратиться, может кто подскажет где есть мастера уже проверенные. А вот научиться играть конечно хочется, но мне кажется что поздно уже 27 лет, нужно было раньше лет так 20 назад учиться. И лучше с какого аккордеона начать для начинающих

А так конечно больше 70 лет аккордеону, но хотелось конечно научиться на его трофейном инструменте, ну и опять же играть дома для себя.


----------



## vev (10 Ноя 2013)

*294*,

По поводу возраста не особенно переживайте. Сам окончил музыкальную школу в 1985 и за последние почти 30 лет аккордеон брал в руки раза два в год. А вот месяца три назад потянуло и. .. Пальцы даже ошибки помнят  
Главное, что б желание было и упорство, тогда все получится. Если б мне скзали тогда, что три часа в день с аккордеоном не предел и от этого можно получать удовольствие - не поверил бы... 

Для обучение взял бы какой-нибуль Weltmeister конца 80-х за разумные деньги после оценки его знающим человеком.


----------



## 294 (11 Ноя 2013)

Вот насчет Weltmeister какой именно ну я имею ввиду по размерам модель что ли, а так аккордион очень красив. Вот нужно собраться и сходить в музыкальную школу или как сказать репетиторство на дому что ли. Или самому учиться без подсказок это очень тяжело на мой взгляд некому будет подсказать и указать на ошибки.


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2013)

Тут вариантов тьма. Есть большое количество различных самоучителей (Мирек, Басурманов). Можно по ним начать заниматься. С репетитором будет просто несколько быстрее. Многие дают уроки с использованием скайпа. 

Для начального этапа обучения какой-нибудь Weltmeister Stella 3/ 4 будет выше крыши. Количество клавиш и регистров в этот период не главное и до полного (4/4) Вам достаточное время расти. В Москве сие чудо (3 / 4 ) можно купить от 10тр. Не знаю как у вас. Но еще раз повторяю, что аккордеон выбирать одному Вам не следует. Попросите того, кто на нем играет или преподавателя муз. школы. Не думаю, что откажется за небольшие деньги оценить инструмент.


----------



## 294 (11 Ноя 2013)

А на что смотреть при выборе инструмента есть ли какие нибудь подводные камни, менее видимые глазу. Если там мех пропускает это понятно видно и слышно.


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2013)

*294*,

Если вы никогда не держали инструмент в руках, то все равно не определите. состояние механики, голоса, настройка и т.д. Ну не течет мех, есть компрессия, нет вмятин от ударов, ремни. Вот почти и все что можно увидеть. А все остальное лучше доверьте спецу. 

Вы можете выбрать по внешности и видимому состоянию, а затем показать спецу ваш выбор.


----------



## 294 (11 Ноя 2013)

Да я только смогу по виду посмотреть ну думаю что нибудь придумаю насчет с кем посмотреть. Посмотрел по цена для сравнения на авито аккордеоны у нас цены меньше 20 нет если смотреть по Weltmeister ну или совсем старые или совсем новые.


----------



## SDmitriy (11 Ноя 2013)

*294*,
и всё-таки это Hohner ранней модели. У меня был такой "антиквариат": такие же узкие и плоские клавиши цвета слоновой кости, той же формы аккордеон. Кстати металлическая полоска - это действительно переключатель, если при нажатии на него изменяется тембр аккордеона. На моем старичке такое присутствовало. Нельзя говорить, что это Вельтмайстер, ввиду того, что их тогда ещё не существовало.

Если загорелись желанием научиться играть, то действительно, для этого нужен другой аккордеон. На сегодняшний день, б/у-шный Weltmeister - это лучшее решение. Если хотите играть в кругу семьи, друзей, то прекрасно подойдёт 7/8 (37 клавиш). Меньше - нету смысла, больше - инструмент тяжелый, и довольно громоздкий. 
Присмотритесь к моделям Meteor, Stella, Serino, Coral. Они легкие, недорогие, звонкие и симпатичные. Желаю Вам успехов!


----------



## 294 (11 Ноя 2013)

Вот спасибо, а примерно каких годов этот аккордеон. Да полоска при нажатий менялся тембр. Да вы знаете в моей семье никто неразделяет такого интереса как игры на аккордеоне. Я тут недавно посмотре фильм скорее пересмотрел Иван бровкин толи время для меня стало какое то другое тянуть меня стало ко всему такому старому, старые фильмы, тут недавно дядька утюг который на углях еще спас от металолома хотели выкинуть, недал себе забрал. Помимо машин конечно с них все начилось волги 61 и 76 года. И в фильма мне песня одна понравилась Если гармошка умела все говорить нетая. конечно далеко до воспроизведения, но сподвиг к этому иименно фильм и захотелось научиться. Всем спасибо откликнувшимся теперь буду искать инструмент ну и пытаться научиться играть.


----------

